# warum kann man nicht erwischt werden?



## RedSky141 (4. Juni 2009)

hallo leute   ,

was mich seit graumer zeit  interessiert *WARUM kann man einfach spiele cracken und dabei nicht erwischt werden* ??.

Ich bin kein experte aber soweit ich weis schicken die spiele vorallem CoD4,CoD5.GTA4,Sims3 digitale signaturen an EA und an ROCKSTAR etc.                               (sorry wenn ich falsch liege)

Die Spiele müssten ja dan auch besser geschützt sein , oder nicht ?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juni 2009)

RedSky141 am 04.06.2009 20:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Spiele müssten ja dan auch besser geschützt sein , oder nicht ?



das is ja der witz: die cracks setzen das alles außer kraft, egal wieviel mühe sich die hersteller geben. und nur weil ein paar leute nicht die mitarbeiter der hersteller für ihre arbeit bezahlen wollen, werden die ehrlichen kunden mit solchen anmeldungen und accounts usw. geplagt. 

ABER: mit dem "nicht erwischt" wär ich vorsichtig. es wurden durchaus schon leute erwischt beim runterladen von games und cracks, und crackseiten/dateien enthalten gern auch mal viren/trojaner, dann hast du später ggf. sogar mehr schaden, als wenn du dir halt 3-4 mal in jahr ein gutes spiel auch wirklich kaufst.

zudem wird mit nem patch ein crack idR wieder nutzlos, bzw.: wenn du an sich einen patch brauchst, weil das spiel fehler hat, musst du warten, ob/bis ein crack inkl. patch erscheint... ^^


----------



## RedSky141 (4. Juni 2009)

Herbboy am 04.06.2009 20:28 schrieb:
			
		

> RedSky141 am 04.06.2009 20:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und wie läuft das eigentlich mit Steam ??

Ich hab 4 Steam Spiele aber ich hab bisher nie in meinem leben gesehen das einer ein STEAMspiel gecrackt hat.

Man kann doch mit einem keygen ein key machen und damit das spiel spielen.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juni 2009)

RedSky141 am 04.06.2009 20:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann doch mit einem keygen ein key machen und damit das spiel spielen.


 wenn plötzlich der gleiche key mehrfach auftaucht, wird es halt gesperrt.


----------



## doceddy (4. Juni 2009)

RedSky141 am 04.06.2009 20:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie läuft das eigentlich mit Steam ??
> 
> Ich hab 4 Steam Spiele aber ich hab bisher nie in meinem leben gesehen das einer ein STEAMspiel gecrackt hat.



Es gibt sogar ein Fake-Steam, das ermöglich, sich fast alle Spiele, die da angeboten werden, runterzuladen. Und Versionen, für die man nicht mal Steam braucht, will ich garnicht erst erwähnen


----------



## RedSky141 (5. Juni 2009)

doceddy am 04.06.2009 21:04 schrieb:
			
		

> RedSky141 am 04.06.2009 20:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann kann ich theoretisch auch gehackt werden xD so ein sch**ß


----------



## Vordack (5. Juni 2009)

Herbboy am 04.06.2009 20:28 schrieb:
			
		

> RedSky141 am 04.06.2009 20:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leider sind es nicht nur ein paar^^ Wenn man liesst daß Sims3 schon 500.000 (oder waren es 100.000) mal vor Release runtergeladen wurde...

@Topic

Es wurde ja alles schon gesagt


----------



## der-jo (5. Juni 2009)

doceddy am 04.06.2009 21:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt sogar ein Fake-Steam, das ermöglich, sich fast alle Spiele, die da angeboten werden, runterzuladen. Und Versionen, für die man nicht mal Steam braucht, will ich garnicht erst erwähnen



ich behaupte aber einfach mal das man mit keiner dieser Versionen auf die Server kommt, auf denen die legalen Kunden spielen. (VAC)


----------



## Vordack (5. Juni 2009)

der-jo am 05.06.2009 14:05 schrieb:
			
		

> doceddy am 04.06.2009 21:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klar, aber es gibt ja auch SP-Games über Steam zu kaufen. KA wie, aber ich habe auf warez Seiten schon öfters "Steam-Rips" gesehen.


----------



## RedSky141 (5. Juni 2009)

Vordack am 05.06.2009 14:09 schrieb:
			
		

> der-jo am 05.06.2009 14:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aber ich find trotzdem das Steam sicher ist 
 und wie kann man eigentlich Sims3 VOR dem release downloaden ? das geht doch nicht oder?


----------



## Vordack (5. Juni 2009)

RedSky141 am 05.06.2009 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich find trotzdem das Steam sicher ist
> und wie kann man eigentlich Sims3 VOR dem release downloaden ? das geht doch nicht oder?



Steam finde ich auch sicher, gerade bei MP Spielen. Es ist schon ne tolle Sache.

Sims3 war schon 2 Wochen vor Release in den Tauschbörsen erhältlich. Ist halt ne Final Version irgendwie bei Raupkopierern gelandet und das ganze nahm seinen Lauf...


----------



## RedSky141 (5. Juni 2009)

Vordack am 05.06.2009 15:25 schrieb:
			
		

> RedSky141 am 05.06.2009 15:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja die tauschbörsen gehen alle langsam unter xD

z.B Torrent.to  der hat auch geschlossen ^^


----------

